# Looking for a fetish nsfw writer



## Zachary Carl Henry (Mar 23, 2021)

As the title says im looking to hire someone to write me a story. This story will involve themse pf transformation, diapers, sex, m/m, m/f, and maybe more. It will be darker in tone almost a horror story with forced aspects.
I realize this is a tall order for people so please be honest and feel free to ask me anything about specifics. It will not include underaged characters or anything illegal.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


>


Fair enough haha


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 23, 2021)

There are writers here eager for work. Just give them time to spot your ad!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 23, 2021)

Just putting it out there that I will gladly take this if no one else bites.

And if anyone else wants something less, more, or equally extreme, get in touch. My DMs are always open.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Mar 23, 2021)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Just putting it out there that I will gladly take this if no one else bites.
> 
> And if anyone else wants something less, more, or equally extreme, get in touch. My DMs are always open.


Have worked with this amazing writer before and can say his work is excellent!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 24, 2021)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> Fair enough haha



Sorry, not my cup of tea. Good luck to you though.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 24, 2021)

I will consider it, but as of now, I have a lot on my plate. If nobody gets back to you by the time I am done with my two current commissions I might be able to. They were going to be my last ones though.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Mar 27, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> I will consider it, but as of now, I have a lot on my plate. If nobody gets back to you by the time I am done with my two current commissions I might be able to. They were going to be my last ones though.


Hey appreciate the consideration, but no rush, let me know if you are interested and we can talk, if not then no biggie


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 30, 2021)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> Hey appreciate the consideration, but no rush, let me know if you are interested and we can talk, if not then no biggie


Okay! Thank you very much!


----------



## wumblebum (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi! I may be able to help since I do a lot of NSFW freelancing.
Here's a link to some info about my commission rates:
Wumbl's writing commissions


----------

